# RAID 10 Configuration in windows server 2003



## shaileshjain30 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi,

Please can somebody help how to install the RAID 10 in windows server 2003

I have IBM eServer x336 series server i have 4 Harddisk so Please tell me how i can configure the RAID 10 in this server

Regards,


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Does your raid controller support RAID-10?

If so, you'll need to go into the RAID controller's BIOS to establish the array first. Once you've done that you can install your OS.


----------



## shaileshjain30 (Jan 14, 2006)

hi,

Please I am just confuse to configure to RAID 
So please can you help me brifeing about the RAID Technology and Steps to configre the RAID 10 in windows 2003 server.


Regards,


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

shaileshjain30 said:


> hi,
> 
> Please I am just confuse to configure to RAID
> So please can you help me brifeing about the RAID Technology and Steps to configre the RAID 10 in windows 2003 server.
> ...


The RAID array would need to be configured in the BIOS as Chevy has pointed out. Without knowing what type of controller you have, it would be difficult to help configure the array. 

Just curious:
The IBM eServer x336 series is fairly recent technology. Wasn't the server and RAID array set up by IBM? Normally this isconfigured by IBM enigineers or their Business Partners during predelivery.


----------

